# Peri-menopause



## Diannie (Mar 29, 2002)

Anyone start experiencing symptoms of menopause in their thirties? I am 39 and am having symptoms already. Diannie


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Yup-Me too!I'm 33 and i get hot flashes and wake up soaking wet,My periods got down to one day a month with terrible pain until i went back on the pill.It's no fun when the body gets unbalanced


----------



## GBSfan1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Me three. I'm 45, and nights sweats are the only complaint so far. And since I've just left a very stressfull marriage, they are actually reducing in frequency. Gotta like that.Jennifer


----------



## Maui (Dec 20, 2002)

I'm 39 too and never made the connection that my night sweats could be associated with pre-menopause. It's so bad that I have to sleep on a towel to absorb the sweat so that I don't wake up in the middle of the night dripping(yucky). I only have the sweats while sleeping at night and not during the day. Is this something I should talk to my doctor about?


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

My perimenopause symptoms started at 41 with night sweats, an occasional hot flash and slightly irregular, clotty periods with flooding. This went on for four years at a tolerable level, then all hell broke loose (every peri sympom in the book). Today, eight years after it started, I think I'm almost through with The Change. Maui, the first time I saw a gyno for this, she pooh-poohed me and said 41 was too young. Later, another female doctor told me that only women who weren't "psychologically prepared for aging" had a difficult menopause. (She was in her mid to late 30s then; I hope the b**** is suffering bigtime with it now.) They didn't take me seriously (or give me HRT) until I was 45 and better fit THEIR timeline of when this was supposed to be happening.


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

I was JUST thinking about this. I too am 39, but had a hysterectomy the summer of 2001. The doctor left my ovaries, but I have a night sweats issue about once every three weeks. That seems to be my only symptom. I ended up in the bathroom wiping off with a towel last night! I'll just picture the rest of you doing that too!


----------



## aYBPmom (Mar 12, 2003)

About a couple years ago (I'm 41 now) my doctor told me that I was probably going through peri-menapause. I have problems with my period being heavier than normal on some months (an overnight pad *and* heavyduty tampon soaked within a half hour for part of the day), break-through bleeding (during ovulation) and restlessness some nights. I also get occasionally hotflashes at night but not the sweating kind - just light. I think he (the doc) was more aware of my situtation because his wife was going through the same thing herself although she's in her mid to upper 40's.Good to know I'm not alone!


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

I'm 47, and about 6 years ago I started with the exact symptoms YBP listed. Periods can be 2-6 mo. apart now..I use to be like clockwork. Now I have to always be prepared with the heavyduty stuff, even if I miss a month or so. It really sucks because you never know if it's safe to plan a nice getaway. When it's as heavy as YBP said,it's very uncomfortable and inconvenient..and can become quite embarrasing if you didn't plan ahead.


----------



## Maui (Dec 20, 2002)

I read an article a few months ago that there was this connection between women with endo and pre-menopausal symptoms. What I remember from this article was that it said that women who were long term suffers of endo are more prone to go into menopause at an early age. I never gave the article another thought because "me going through menopause, no way"...but now I'm wondering could this be true? I've kept my endo at bay for 10 yrs but now I have extremely painful periods(had to go on bc pill again) and night sweats and could my hormone imbalance also be the reason for my chronic BV's and yeast infections too? Could all this be because my endo is back? I wonder...


----------

